

Circuits.io is growing up – multi-layered PCBs and more - benschrauwen
http://blog.circuits.io/post/48198477707/circuits-io-is-growing-up

======
kyzyl
This has a lot of potential, but doesn't seem to be functional yet. That is to
say, a partially functional EDA software is pretty much useless.

I just tried to work up part of a board I'm designing right now using the
interface, and was stopped dead when the IC I needed wasn't available. When I
tried to input the IC footprint specs, the proper (standard) footprint wasn't
available, only one that is "almost right". Then when I tried to continue
anyhow, the interface told me to select pads to map them, but nothing was
clickable. This kind of thing is a complete show stopper. I can't adopt a
piece of software without knowing that in the worst case I can design my
footprints manually, in a reliable way.

Minor nit picks: \- Disabling the context menu is fairly irritating

\- Many of the buttons ("create", "next") take a very long time to do anything
and so they appear broken

\- If you're going to use Octopart as your parts DB (which is a great idea)
why not use an interface more similar to theirs for fitlering, instead of
making me scroll through 5000 components to find the one with the right
package?

EDIT: If I am simply missing some key piece of the interface, do let me know.

------
cadr
After Tinkercad shutting down, I would be wary of tying my workflow (or
investing my time in learning) into software I didn't own. Not trying to
spread FUD or anything, but it seems risky.

~~~
acgourley
While I agree that all users are taking the risk you describe, I think they
reason they are using the website at all is the hope that an online tool will
increase productivity via features _only_ an online tool could be expected to
have. That trade-off might be unavoidable.

~~~
cadr
What are those features?

~~~
acgourley
Live collaboration, one click share, Q&A style community interaction,
crowdsourced component databases, crowdsourced modules, forking...

------
TheLegace
This is some really cool software. I have just finished my first boards with
eagle and open sourced them. Alas I absolutely hated Eagle, but getting mercy
for Linux users is a miracle in of itself ;(

If anyone gives a shit my boards are here.
<https://bitbucket.org/TheLegace/yurt_motordrive-hardware>

~~~
jrabone
Did you hate Eagle because you are used to something better (and presumably
costing $000's), or because it's not like any other app? IME all EDA apps are
weird, and I really like Eagle (although I don't use the auto router).

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Eagle is terrible, and their "native" linux app is (or at least it was) less
robust than some Windows software under WINE.

------
michaelt
Anyone know what the business model is here? How can I expect to be monetised
once I'm tied in?

~~~
kbruneel
Hi Michael

We just hope you will order your boards through circuits.io :), but we will
not tie you in. You can download your gerbers and have your board produced
elsewhere.

Karel

~~~
michaelt
Gerbers are fine for sending PCB layouts to board manufacturers - but what
about my schematics and my library of footprints for parts I've used before?

Traditionally EDA tools are weak at importing and exporting this sort of thing
which makes moving between tools a total pain. Could be inconvenient if your
commercial offering had a price increase, presuming you plan to have a
commercial offering (it's not 100% clear from your website; I assume you're
planning to make money somehow?).

~~~
cussiel
As you have said, tools in general are weak in importing and exporting,
chances are you won't be able to import it into the other tool, anyway. As
long as there's no standardized format for exhanging this info, it's hard to
support these features. In circuits.io at least you benefit from other peoples
work on component libraries.

~~~
michaelt
True - but non-cloud-based software will keep working even if the developers
go out of business or have to increase their prices (unless it has DRM or is
leased by the month) - my 10-year-old copy of Altium Designer still works just
fine.

------
amirmc
Anyone come across PCBmodE? Make pretty (and functional) boards.

[http://boldport.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/introducing-
pcbmode.h...](http://boldport.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/introducing-
pcbmode.html?m=1)

~~~
jrabone
It's pretty, but no DRC or back annotation support. It is a shame professional
tools have to be so ugly.

------
drgreiner
I have wanted to dabble in making my own PCBs and I have always wondered about
the steps beyond the PCB. As in, is there a good small-run manufacturer for
doing the pick and place of the components?

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Fritzing (FOSS) does single and double sided boards and has an almost child-
easy interface and they have a pcb fab service

4pcb, PcbExpress, and many other board houses have their own Windows software
they give away, but they usually don't let you export your data.

DipTrace is surprisingly good for the cost, runs in WINE, renders 3D models of
your PCB.

gEDA - Get ready to spend years of your life editing PCB files, running
scripts, generally being an errand boy for your PC, but you can do amazing
things with it after you learn to make it sing. (FOSS), but the price you pay
is in the thousands of hours you'll spend.

Kicad - (FOSS) - Recently adopted by CERN, I used to consider it less capable
than gEDA, probably worth a second look.

------
proee
We just released PCBWeb BETA - a full-featured schematic and layout tool.
Feedback welcome!

<http://www.pcbweb.com>

